
This is a bit f'd, Facebook - eranation
https://www.facebook.com/help/409719555736128/
======
eranation
Context: we were all quite when Quora violated our privacy and displayed
information about who viewed a question. (see this HN discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4377181>)

Now it seems Facebook have silently added a new feature that will show you who
viewed a post in a group (you see it even if you are not a member, but only if
you are a member it will count your "view")

It might not be as blunt as Quora's feature, but still disturbing, and there
seems to be no way to turn it off.

